# Help me my fish are not eating!



## fiodora (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everybody I have a 7 galeon tank with eight endlers. My brother said that if his endlers have baby fry then He will make my tank a fry tank. I love baby fishy! But right now my fishys doesn't eat the flakes that I give them. They do not have a heater because the place where we caught the fishies did not have a heater. My brother said they are stresed and I should give it a brake. Please help me! My brother says he will get a water test kit thing and check the water.


----------



## fiodora (Jan 6, 2006)

my brother say the water is hard and he told me to ask you people what water they like. Even tho my fish dont eat, my brothers fish are very greedy and want to eat guppy flakes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should probably change about 2 gallons of water, making sure the new water is the same temperature as the old water, and after that let the fish go hungry for another day before trying to feed them. You might also try some different kind of food besides flakes. Maybe they'll like something else, and then you can add some flakes to the food they will eat, and soon they'll learn to eat flakes.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i'll do that for her. The endlers mouths are pretty smal so is brine shrimp alright, bloodworms might not fit into their mouths. or should I go catch some daphnia?


----------



## fiodora (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello, my fishies is eating alittle food. My brother say he will catch water fleas for the fishy to eat. My fishies are very pretty. I made the fish foods very small by putting them in a plastic zip bag.


----------



## fiodora (Jan 6, 2006)

Some of the baby fishies I caught was a little one, and it is very cute.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Brineshrimp are perfect, but very small daphnia work too.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok got that. brine shrimp it will be then! thank again from both of us!


----------

